# New pictures of Yoda & Dunga



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Yoda praying


















Yoda on the chair









Dunga cleaning her paw









Yoda & Dunga


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

yeeha! keee-yoot!

They're both so adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The 1st/2nd pic was kinda weird, its like the 2nd cat just magically appeared! They are so cute cleaning their paws, must've just had some good food! :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Kitkat, I imagined sentimentalgirl taking a pic of Yoda. Then Dunga saw that and thought to herself, "What's going on over here?" So Dunga walks over and sees Yoda praying and she thinks, "Oh, she's doing that again. I think I'll just lay down so I can be in the picture too."


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh, you are so funny Annissa! Probably that's what happened. I was about to feed them, food in one hand, camera in other hand...was very difficult!!! And I remember Dunga running around.. and Yoda praying. LOL 

I'm trying to find a web space where I could put the movies I took of Yoda. Anyone knows any? I really wanna show you those movies!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

GOLLY! You're Dunga looks JUST LIKE my Oliver, except not as fat! But gosh, they look so much alike!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> GOLLY! You're Dunga looks JUST LIKE my Oliver, except not as fat! But gosh, they look so much alike!


I know!  You said Oliver is 7 months, right? So he is about 2 1/2 months older than Dunga. Dunga is female so it makes sense that Oliver is bigger - because he is male. I noticed Oliver has brown belly too! And white chin.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

How CUTE are those kitties!!!!! The praying Yoda ones are too funny.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Aww! They're soo cute!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

They look so loveable, Eva!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you all! I'm so crazy about them!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, how adorable!


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

those praying pictures are so cute, it's nice to see that dunga didn't want to feel left out.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

They are gorgeous pictures your cats are so cute


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Yoda looks exactly like Psi. Psi will be 1 on March 25th. How dark are Yoda's stripes? The ones on Psi's tail are the darkest, but you can still see the tabby "eye-shadow" on his cheeks and see some stripes in his arms and legs and along the sides of his torso, but they are pretty faint. Here is Psi to compare when he was just under 6 months:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow! Psi looks EXACTLY like Yoda! I can't believe it! Now, we have tri-plets : Barnaby, Yoda and Psi.    

I kind of don't see any stripes.  I think that she has few lighter spots - almost white - but it depends on the light. Sometimes I look at her paws and I see them white, another time I see them grey (she is like a chameleon ha ha ha).


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

so cute!!!! :lol:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ha, Yoda looks like a little chipmunk! How adorable!


----------

